# Telegraphers on trains



## RMM (Dec 28, 2008)

Reading a book 'Hear That Lonesome Whistle Blow' by Dee Brown about railroads in the 
American West when they were building the tracks across to the Pacific coast I came across the following:-
'Because of the likelihood of derailments, breakdowns, and other delays on the single track of the railroad to the Pacific, each train carried a telegrapher as a member of its crew. Frequently the telegrapher doubled as a baggage man, but he was always equipped with a portable instrument known as the "box relay," which could be attached to the telegraph line that ran alongside the tracks and used to send out calls for help. "It was an inviolable order that no train must leave a terminal without a telegrapher," said one veteran of Western railroading. "In some instances trains were held for hours until he could be found or became sufficiently sober for duty."

I never knew that and can't remember any Hollywood Westerns where this is depicted.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Re Hollywood Westerns. The six gun that fired more than six shots without reloading and numerous other things. Historical accuracy was not their strong point !
Interesting though - thanks.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

We MN radio men thought that we were unique by performing the sole emergency communications role but the railways beat us to it. Emphasises the saying that there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I was looking at a YouTube film yesterday about the railways on Sakhalin Island in the far east of Russia.
Every engine has a short long-wire (you know what I mean!) aerial strung between little masts front and rear.
The lead-in is visible entering the cab roof.
Probably 2MHz-ish R/T but you never know, it might just be W/T!!






Clearly visible in the opening shots and all through the film.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I recall a Hollywood western where a man shinned up a pole and somehow sent morse by hitting the insulator with the butt of his Colt. 
But that's Hollywood for you, it made me think of two cans with a piece of string.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

EDISON SYSTEM OF RAILWAY TELEGRAPHY.


From Thomas; Ehrenreich's Railroad Extra Website - EDISON SYSTEM OF RAILWAY TELEGRAPHY.



www.catskillarchive.com




Shows how it was done way back when.

Brian


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: Brand New Look

EVERY page one opens on SN has this graphic front and center. 
Just another pathetic means of driving users away?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I only got it one time Greg, not seen since. 
They are just emphasising how wonderful and considerate they are.... I doubt they 'get' irony though.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

#6 - VERY interesting. So effectively it really was 'Wireless'.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Yes - that's what I thought too, in all but name and well before it's time!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Post deleted... Please see below..


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

kewl dude said:


> re: Brand New Look
> 
> EVERY page one opens on SN has this graphic front and center.
> Just another pathetic means of driving users away?


Almost immediately we were subjected to this (faecebook) format and browing through Mozilla Firefox with all the accompanying adverts, tracking etc etc I switched to Brave, a no-nonsense browser that kills all said extraneous crap, See my thread SN Advert Killer.
Be Brave give it a try..








Secure, Fast & Private Web Browser with Adblocker | Brave Browser


The Brave browser is a fast, private and secure web browser for PC, Mac and mobile. Download now to enjoy a faster ad-free browsing experience that saves data and battery life by blocking tracking software.




brave.com


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Faecebook. Well coined, that man. It is now the only spelling in my book.

Topic associated, my Instructograph instruction book comes with two versions of Morse. One being for the railway telegraphers.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Never tdeny he masses their right to communicate vx and have to admit have succümbed to faecebook pressure in group form.
What I do object to is being herded along with the like-minded android and galaxy punters.
Wonder if this format censors have ever realised the word *** (Cüm),is a well known Chinese surname.
Saw it on the back of a Singapore lorry many years ago.. Cüm Soon...
ps Apols for moving off topic.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed we must not deny the huddled masses their meagre pleasures "Let them eat cack".

Just think of all the Eastern ships and their owners which new SN must be editing out. I agree one very legitimate compaint along with the gallery searchless engine for which new SN DOES deserve brickbats.

Well off topic now too. What the hell, this is one I loved:


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Splendid Mr Varley.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

At my age it's more like "Mustapha Pea"!!!


----------

